# AISC Seismic Design Manual



## mikesltj23 (Oct 19, 2014)

While going through the NCEES sample test this morning, I noticed that my AISC Seismic Design Manual was not agreeing at all. However, I took it with a grain of salt at first because I know the NCEES is based on older codes. However, I then realized I purchased the "2nd Edition" of the book which references dates like 2010 and 2011, NOT the 2nd (2006) or 3rd PRINTING (2008). I can't even find this book offered anywhere, let alone a place to download a PDF of it. I was able to get the code portion AISC 341-05, but not the manual at all. At this point in time, I'm probably just going to end up going to the test with the PDF of AISC 341 I found and the newer AISC Seismic Design Manual and try to piece answers together. Anyone have any recommendations?? I wish I realized this sooner haha.

Good luck to everyone taking the test! I've been studying decently since July but after seeing when some of you started studying, I'm really doubting myself now! I've run the gamut of thinking I'm going to ace this test to I'm going to get a 0 on this test, but I'd say I'm feeling 50/50 on passing both first time around here, but I guess we'll see. I don't want to set myself up for failure with the AISC SDM though if I can avoid it, so if anyone knows where to find it (I've been trying to track down a full PDF anywhere), I'd really appreciate it! Time to email the rest of my company as well!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 19, 2014)

So, you didn't notice that your Seismic Design Manual wasn't black but looked maroon just like maybe a few 14th editions floating around your office??

There are a few significant changes between the two. With less than a week to go I would simply just go in with the printed version of AISC 341-05 (&amp; AISC 358-05) along with your seismic design manual just like you are planning on doing.

Typically these manuals aren't available for PDF but at one time you could buy an ebook of it (an encrypted PDF). Unfortunately, I don't think this will help you at all since you can't print these files. They are simply meant for a tablet.

All I can say is good luck and try not to sweat it.


----------



## DaveEng (Oct 19, 2014)

I think you will be able to get by with just the AISC 341 Specification. I wouldn't stress too much about it. I just realized this week that they require 2008 NDS WInd &amp; Seismic Provisions. I have 2005. They require the 2005 NDS Manual but the 2008 Wind &amp; Seismic. I dont get it. Maybe someone at your work will have it. I'd sort of be surprised if they didn't.

I have been studying for 2 to 3 months and I also have been going back and forth about whether or not I'm going to pass this thing, I'm probably 50/50, too. I've sort of reached my limit though. I'm burnt out and can't study much more. This week I'm going to finish up a practice exam and organize some design charts/references and I think I'll be ready. I know the next 2 months is going to be torture waiting for the results.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Oct 19, 2014)

I primarily work in NJ, so I have the black steel manual as NJ's edition of the IBC is still referencing the 13th edition, so I absolutely noticed a color difference, but assumed that was the case. We have an entry level engineer whose steel manual is maroon, but I never put 2 and 2 together haha. Besides, not having the 2nd or 3rd printing even available for sale anywhere, but only the 2nd EDITION led me to believe that's all there was. Oh well, stupid me. Lesson learned.

Thanks for the tip! I hopefully can get by with the SERM, AISC 341-05, and try to track down AISC 358-05.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 20, 2014)

The AISC seismic design manuals are available on the NCEES website. They keep an amount of older codes for the exam. Also, the 2008 SDPWS was adopted by IBC 2009. You should have it if you're doing anything with wood to the IBC 2009 as they have some fairly significant changes. The 2008 SDPWS is available as a PDF online here: http://www.awc.org/pdf/2008WindSeismic.pdf


----------



## mikesltj23 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the info...I couldn't find the AISC SDM on the NCEES website, but even so I wouldn't be able to get it in time for the test. Driving up to Connecticut for the exam on Thursday, so no way I'd get it in time. I have the two specs that are included in the 1st edition, so I'm thinking pairing that with the newer SDM will suffice (or close enough at least).


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 21, 2014)

Probably close enough.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Oct 22, 2014)

Haha yup, at least I'll have the new one in case the codes change for the next time! Based on seeing how everyone else has done in the past and how much studying I've done in comparison, I don't anticipate passing the lateral at least without quite a bit of luck anyway. Only thing I have going for me is that I'm generally a good test taker, but this isn't the SAT or the PE! Thank you for all your help, everybody, and good luck to everyone about to take the plunge!


----------

